# Anal gland recipe



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's a recipe to help your chi suffering from anal gland trouble 

8oz lambs liver
4oz bran
2 eggs 
2 cloves garlic

Put all ingredients in a blender till smooth pink and runny
pour into a greased baking tray in oven for 30-40 mins 180c or mark 4 
Leave to cool ,cut into small pieces.
Can be put into bags and frozen


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, my little senior girl has problems sometimes.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Is this to use instead of having them expressed, or preventatively?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Both really the bran helps to bulk up to help express i read it in a dog book today.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i thought Garlic was bad for dogs?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Terri said:


> Oh i thought Garlic was bad for dogs?


In moderation garlic is fine. I give all 3 of mine garlic twice a week as a pest repellent. Garlic is toxic to dogs in massive doses but fine in small doses. I give less then 1/8 tsp of garlic twice a week or more and mine are fine.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine suffers from anal gland issues from time to time, would this be suitable for IBS sufferers?


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Just my opinion of course, but I would be careful with
the bran. It's a grain and lots of dogs have allergies.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Just my opinion of course, but I would be careful with
> the bran. It's a grain and lots of dogs have allergies.


Ok thanks


----------

